
Semantic Web is dead. Long live the AI - stelman3
https://medium.com/@cabeda/semantic-web-is-dead-long-live-the-ai-2a5ea0cf6423
======
Cozumel
Whoever wrote that has zero idea of what the semantic web was/is.

~~~
stelman3
It was me that wrote the article. If you have time could you elaborate? I'll
gladly read and hear anything that proves that what I wrote is completely
wrong

